# Do Deer get snake bites?



## letsgohuntin

Just thinking out loud after reading the other snake posts...

How common do you think it is for deer to get snake bit ? Perhaps they smell them in advance and avoid them, but they have to see their fair share of them while going about their daily routines.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m sure some do, but I wouldn`t think it would bother one a whole lot if it was bit below the shank on the leg. Below that there  ain`t nothin` but skin, bone, and sinew.


----------



## Just 1 More

I'm pretty sure their (the deer) sense of smell prevents most, if not all, snake bites


----------



## DCHunter

A friend told me about his friend who was sitting in a stand overlooking a creek and saw a doe walking up to the water and drinking. Next thing he sees a snake jump up and bite it in the neck.


----------



## jay sullivent

i didn't know snakes could jump.


----------



## Torupduck

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i didn't know snakes could jump.


----------



## Torupduck

DCHunter said:
			
		

> A friend told me about his friend who was sitting in a stand overlooking a creek and saw a doe walking up to the water and drinking. Next thing he sees a snake jump up and bite it in the neck.


Friend told a friend who told a friend who told a.......


Maybe it happened but I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## DCHunter

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i didn't know snakes could jump.


Ok, strike it in the neck then. She was bent down drinking water. Smart$%^


----------



## Son

*do deer?*

Could happen I guess. But I once found where a buck had pulverized two large diamondbacks. It was in the Richloam Management area in Florida. Every pine sapling in view was rubbed raw. I assume the deer got so worked up he had to finish taking it out on the saplings. 
On another note, Have a friend who lost several Herfords to snakebite in the belly. We went out and killed several large rattlers in the area. He finally had to lease a different property cause of more snakes. The snakey area was SE of Riverview Fl. down below Tampa off Boyette road.


----------



## jay sullivent

DCHunter said:
			
		

> Ok, strike it in the neck then. She was bent down drinking water. Smart$%^



sorry.... i couldn't help it


----------



## brofoster

I have been in stands and saw snakes interact with animals all the time.  A snake will hardly waste its time trying to bite an animal it wont eat.  Most of the time there is mostly hissing and flashy threats; no bites.  I did have a hound that actually got popped by a rattler.  I think it got bit because it had its mind  more on rabbits than listening to the snakes warning.  I was actually bitten by a large oak snake myself.  Had a frog in a jar, as a boy and put the jar at the base of a tree looking for crayfish.  A couple of hours later I ran back to get my jar and never noticed the snake.  Good pop on the wrist and some permanent marks from the snatch back.


----------



## PHIL M

I saw a hog that had been bitten. It had a huge swollen spot on its neck. I shot the same hog a couple of weeks later, and the swollen spot was just about gone.


----------



## TroupTC

*Snakes*

I HATE snakes


----------



## Dub

TroupTC said:
			
		

> I HATE snakes




I'm with you!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye

Son said:
			
		

> Could happen I guess. But I once found where a buck had pulverized two large diamondbacks. It was in the Richloam Management area in Florida. Every pine sapling in view was rubbed raw. I assume the deer got so worked up he had to finish taking it out on the saplings.
> On another note, Have a friend who lost several Herfords to snakebite in the belly. We went out and killed several large rattlers in the area. He finally had to lease a different property cause of more snakes. The snakey area was SE of Riverview Fl. down below Tampa off Boyette road.



Many Years ago, that was a common sight in Florida , I found many rattlers chopped up and with many deer tracks around it and the ground all torn up.
In the Naples area

Their hoofs are deadly and sharp.


----------



## LUCKYDOG

Son said:


> Could happen I guess. But I once found where a buck had pulverized two large diamondbacks. It was in the Richloam Management area in Florida. Every pine sapling in view was rubbed raw. I assume the deer got so worked up he had to finish taking it out on the saplings.
> On another note, Have a friend who lost several Herfords to snakebite in the belly. We went out and killed several large rattlers in the area. He finally had to lease a different property cause of more snakes. The snakey area was SE of Riverview Fl. down below Tampa off Boyette road.


You know Hawkeye there is an old story about Richloam and Greenswamp that borders it, That there are reports of a sasqatch. He's been reportedly been seen smelled and stepped in numerous times.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*maybe snake bite*

Jay snakes really don't jump but do cause people like me to jump outta my skin sorry jest had to get back at ya....


----------



## RatherBHuntin

LUCKYDOG said:


> You know Hawkeye there is an old story about Richloam and Greenswamp that borders it, That there are reports of a sasqatch. He's been reportedly been seen smelled and stepped in numerous times.


Son, Luckydog,
I grew up down there, in Brooksville, and would easily believe sasquatch stories, though them was really just good old boys


----------

